# what to do in Vancouver, BC in Feb??



## scrapngen (Jan 27, 2012)

We are going to Vancouver for 3 nights from Feb 17-20. It will be at a hotel instead of TS, so we won't be cooking.  

I know this is vague with a lot of possibilities so trying to figure out best choices for this time of year..

What do you recommend in Vancouver and what should we expect weather-wise in 3 weeks?(2 adults, 2 pre-teen girls) I've been reading thru the forums, but most people travel in the summer  or specifically are going to ski... (should we go to Whistler for a day??) Grouse mountain instead? Granville island? 

Staying downtown and we will have our car (all-wheel drive Audi). 
I'm thinking an aquarium visit, but what else? Horse drawn carriage around Stanley Park? is that too hokey or actually long enough to be a fun way to enjoy the park in winter?  (Not much interest - especially DH (!) in shopping) Any mid-range restaurants to recommend? Kids are fine with adult menus/food and will eat Chinese, Thai, etc. 

Should we hit Victoria by ferry for a day? (no need for high tea) Are the gardens pretty this time of year or would it be too cold to enjoy? Royal BC Museum? Would it be nice to drive around the island a bit and check out the coast?? We could potentially tack that on to our trip - taking the ferry on the 20th and either staying overnight somewhere in Victoria, and/or coming back via ferry to Port Angeles, WA then back to Seattle... need to be back for school on the 22nd.

We're open to any and all ideas.  Reasonably adventurous, and willing to drive, ferry, etc. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## AKE (Jan 28, 2012)

Winter is pretty mild... more rain than snow.  I would suggest the Capilano suspension bridge, a trip up Grouse mountain, the ferry over to Victoria and back (makes for a long day but its always interesting to do), the zoo, the aquarium, eat in Gastown, walk around Granville Island , and on and on.  You won't run out of things to do.... the weather may be the only downside but you can never tell.


----------



## BevL (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure what zoo is being referred to in the previous post but if it's the zoo in Aldergrove, I wouldn't bother.  Not sure if you're from Washington State or the "other" Washington but if Washington State and you've been to the Woodland Zoo in Seattle, the Vancouver Zoo would be a pretty pale comparison.

Definitely the aquarium is worth a visit.  I think Butchart Gardens in Victoria would not be that interesting this time of year, but there are a number of things in Victoria that are indoor, the Museum and such.

I wouldn't head up to Whistler, personally, for a day trip with having only three days.  Head up to the north shore as suggested and maybe take the gondola up Grouse Mountain.

Milestones, Earls and White Spot are a few chains that are pretty good.  White Spot has decent burgers and a menu that would appeal to pre-teens.   

If you go to Gastown, the Old Spaghetti Factory is always popular with the kids.  If you go to Gastown though, just be a bit careful as it borders the Downtown East Side, which is a very, VERY bad part of the city.  Stay where you see tourists and don't venture too far east.  Even in the daytime, the DES is not a good place to be.

Bring some layers and an umbrella or buy some cheap ones here and you'll be fine.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 29, 2012)

We always enjoy taking the water taxi over to Granville Island when we're in Vancouver.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 29, 2012)

We're Washington state near Seattle - not D.C., just haven't been North of the border in winter, and all the threads I found talked about summer activities. I guess it's similar with moderate temps in Vancouver and lots of snow in the mtns. then.  

Don't need chain restaurants (altho might find us there if need a quick bite - so good to know the names)  - would prefer more "interesting," just can't do high end, fancy, celebrity chef, $$$$, 5** type restaurants. Wondered if people have favorite Chinese, Thai, Indian, organic/health, or fish type restaurants that are good quality, reasonable quantity type places.  

Appreciate the zoo info - it was a possibility but now know we'll pass...

The suspension bridges are ok at this time of year? How about the one in Lynn Canyon?? Is that doable in Feb?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 29, 2012)

We were in Vancouver in Feb. 2002, caught a break in the weather and had a spectacular drive.  We were staying downtown near Robson, in the Worldmark.   We left in the morning, going through Stanley Park and across Lions Gate to Horseshoe Bay, where we took the ferry to Nanaimo.  Then we took the road through Port Alberni to Ucluelet and Tofinon the west side of Vancouver Island.

What a spectacular drive!!!  Classic suspension bridge.  Incredible ferry crossing. Snow covered mountains ringing mountain fjords.  Pacific Northwest beaches.  The sun was shining all day so the snowy mountains were glistening, the water in the straits and fjords was deep blue, green forests, the beach was pleasant and the colors were vibrant.  Totally memorable.


----------



## hellolani (Feb 3, 2012)

*A resource in Vancouver*

I live in Vancouver, so if you have any specific questions even while you're in town don't hesitate to PM me.  As a local I don't do the tourist stuff as often but can advise on getting around and restaurant recommendations.  Vancouver is a great place to eat


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 3, 2012)

hellolani said:


> I live in Vancouver, so if you have any specific questions even while you're in town don't hesitate to PM me.  As a local I don't do the tourist stuff as often but can advise on getting around and restaurant recommendations.  Vancouver is a great place to eat



Thanks! We'll be staying at the Coast Hotel and Suites off Comox st.  (not a TS) so will need lunch and dinner mostly. 

Hoping the weather stays nice for another week to make it a pleasant drive


----------



## northpole (Feb 6, 2012)

*Welcome to Vancouver*

Welcome to Vancouver

The neighbourhood that you’ll be staying in is called the “West End”.  The West End is very nice, older, well established downtown neighbourhood.  About half of the residents in the West End are transient, (in the way that they are students, international students, young people who’ve recently moved out of their parents place, and young couples who are moving in together) Usually these people live there for a year or two and then leave The other half are long-time residents who’ve lived in the West End their entire lives. This mix of short-term and long-term residents makes it quite an exciting and vibrant neighbourhood to be in.  

The other characteristic of the West End is the beach which makes up the south border of the neighbourhood.  In the summer, the West End feels like a “beach town” with many locals walking around in bathing suits carrying Frisbees.  This is what I notice as the biggest difference between Vancouver and Seattle.  Vancouver (more in summer) feels like a large beach city, with locals all walking along the beach and playing beach volleyball, eating organic ice cream.  Whereas downtown Seattle isn’t built along the water at all, rather there’s a large freeway and port along the waterfront, and the downtown is further in away from the water. 

Most people who come to Vancouver visit Robson Street, which isn’t far north from your hotel.  Robson Street is Vancouver’s shopping street, most big international retail stores have their BC “flagship” store on Robson,  it’s definitely worth walking to.  Denman (which your hotel is on) and Davie (a few blocks south) are more local streets for locals who live in the West End.  You’ll find MANY small restaurants and stores.  Most of the restaurants are reasonably priced and many are ethnic.  In addition to the expected Asian food, Vancouver has many good Greek restaurants!  You’ll find “Olympia” across the street to the north of your hotel,  they have good prices and large portions.  Directly across Denman, you’ll find “Maria’s Taverna”, which is a bit more expensive but more classy as well.  Further down Davie (to the east) “Stephos” is very popular for it’s prices and portions.  In the summer you’ll often find people lined up down the street waiting to get in!  If the line-up is too long, there’s another Greek restaurant directly beside called “Taki’s Taverna”.  Their prices aren’t as good as “Stephos” but still reasonable and the food is better (IMO). 

If you’re looking for a good seafood restaurant, there’s the “Boathouse” (a local chain with 4 or 5 locations).  They’re located at the south end of Denman (about 5 blocks south of your hotel), and they’re on the second floor overlooking the water.  The prices are on the expensive side, but not outrageous.  

Another neighbourhood worth visiting is Yaletown.  It’s about a 20 block walk to the east (or a short drive or bus ride).  Fifteen years ago, Yaletown was mostly abandoned warehouses, but it’s now been redeveloped into a very hip, $$$, trendy neighbourhood with restaurants and trendy shops.  If you walk/drive down Davie street to the East, everything East of Richards is considered Yaletown.  Mainland and Hamilton streets are the two streets that have the converted warehouses, the streets around them are most highrises with shops/restaurants in the bases.  If you’re driving, continue east along Davie until the end, you’ll see a grocery store called “Urban Fare” on the left and they have underground parking available (pay parking, but not too expensive).  You can park there and then walk west along Davie, or walk along the water if it’s a nice day.  There’s also a water taxi (http://www.granvilleislandferries.bc.ca/index.htm) that you can take across to Granville Island or Science World if you choose.

If you haven’t been to Granville Island before, it’s worth the visit.  There’s a large public marker, some restaurants and many little shops.  It’s our equivalent to Pike Place Market in Seattle.  There’s a nice food court in the public market that we like to eat lunch at.

Your girls would probably love Science World (http://www.scienceworld.ca), it’s a large geodesic dome on the waterfront at False Creek.  They recently spent months renovating it, and it’s supposed to be very impressive and a lot of fun for kids/tweens.  There’s also an Omnimax Theatre at Science World.  You can take a water taxi to get there (from Yaletown or Granville Island) but the ferries only run there from 10am-5pm in winter (they run later on the other shorter routes, just not all the way to Science World).

Grouse Mountain is impressive, very nice lodge at the top with good views of Vancouver and the islands. 

If you haven’t been to Whistler, I think it’d be worth a day trip.  It’s a very “Canadian” experience, and the site of the Winter Olympics… There is a vast pedestrian village with many restaurants, shops and coffee/hot chocolate shops.  Also, kids usually love snow.  You can take the gondola up Whistler mountain and have lunch at the top and enjoy the views of the mountains (even if you’re not skiing).  The views are really amazing, and the food is quite good as well.  I’d suggest going up Whistler mountain instead of Blackcomb if you’re not skiing. The lodge is larger and you only have to take one gondola (Blackcomb you’d have to take 2).  If you go to Whistler, I’d suggest stopping for hot chocolate and chocolate fondue in the lounge at Chateau Whistler (4 diamond hotel).  It’s an amazing $$$$ hotel at the foot of Blackcomb mountain, but the lounge is reasonably priced and the chocolate fondue is very good. If you’re not skiing and you’d like to go up the gondola, be sure to buy a “sightseeing” ticket rather than a regular lift ticket.  The sightseeing ticket is less than half the price.

Have a great holiday!  PM me if you have any other questions.

Kevin
Air Traffic Controller, YVR


----------



## HELICOPTERMAN (Feb 7, 2012)

*what to do in vancouver for 3 nights feb.*

A good site to chk weather (historical) is weather underground.  
If you love to ski go to whistler.  Local mtns.can be foggy and or icy. 
I suggest if you go to Whistler, on the way back as in a prev. reply, hop a ferry from horseshoe bay, to nanaimo, your choice- go to tofino - and or just victoria. If you decide to stay all 3 nights in van. a short ferry ride from horseshoe bay to Gibsons offers a beautiful drive up to sechelt. A wonderful day trip rarely mentioned. 
Tip:  Capilano Canyon is pay, a better one is lynn canyon (free), about 10 mins. along the upper levels east of Capilano.  You can also do a beautiful walk to rice lake, 100 steps down to the headwaters of lynn canyon and back across the bridge.  No worries, trail well marked, houses close by.

A great seafood restaurant on Granville Island is the sandbar. Great views from the top deck across False Creek.  Grew up here and love my city!  Enjoy and welcome.   sue.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for all the help! Hopefully, the weather will give us some nice breaks to enjoy some of the suggested drives!!
Kevin, I won't quote your post, but it is extremely detailed and helpful! Now we'll feel comfortable walking around the neighborhood of our hotel, and appreciate the various restaurant suggestions. 
Keep ;em coming, as it will be group decisions on how we spend our time. 

I really don't know why it's taken us so long to plan a return trip to Vancouver - our last trip was when our oldest was a baby (!) We loved it then, and clearly it is well loved by its residents.  Little over a week now!!


----------

